# going to spray a ceiling



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got to spray a grid, from black to white, and was wondering of any good tips. What I'm thinking, I got to mask off sprinker heads, and all the lighting (which is alot). Should I use plastic visqueen and tape or any better methods.

I will prime it one time, and if it looks white, I will then spray it flat white. The biggest part it masking off the lighting, which is about 50 lights plus some track lighting.

My goal - 2 guys on stilts masking, 1 spraying.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

joe tape and paper..paint will flake off of plastic and land in the wet paint your shooting..trust me.. paint cant soak in to plastic...but it can into paper.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Use paper on anything that could get hot, lights , ballasts, heat registers. If you have a hvlp you could just put 3" blue tape on edge of lights. If not I image you will be using a 211 tip. You get a better spray pattern with low pressure by using extra fine filters in gun and pump. For sprinklers use tin foil (works great)or sandwich bags and rubber bands.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

we used the masking machine, white tape with plastic, covered up everything in 1hr, and 2 coats of primer about 1 hr each, and it was done! Wow!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> joe tape and paper..paint will flake off of plastic and land in the wet paint your shooting..trust me.. paint cant soak in to plastic...but it can into paper.


Buy the flake resistant masking film on a roll, even dried up mud from knockdown will stick and no problems. Paper gets to soggy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

use or save the cardboard roll from the rolls of poly you buy. you can cut the roll down to 5 or 6 inch lengths, and stick them on the sprinkler heads. they fit nice and snug over them. Dumb little piece of advice but it's quick and it works .


----------

